# то и дело / порой / время от времени



## j-Adore

О подобных случаях слышишь *то и дело*.

О подобных случаях слышишь *порой*.

О подобных случаях слышишь *время от времени*.


I wonder if they each denote somewhat different frequency, though in English they all seem to mean "from time to time / every now and then".


----------



## Vovan

*"То и дело"* means "every time...; always".
The translation "now and then" is wrong!
_Он то и дело мне звонит. (~ Постоянно, по всякому поводу.)
_​*"Порой"* means "there are times..."; *"время от времени"* is the same as its English counterpart "from time to time".


----------



## Maroseika

In the order of frequency increase: *порой *(= довольно редко), *время от времени* (= иногда), *то и дело* (= часто).
First two may seem very close, though, but my perception is like that.

By the way, is there really no difference between 'from time to time' and 'every now and then'?

Cross-posted.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> порой (= довольно редко), время от времени (= иногда) <...>
> 
> 
> 
> First two may seem very close, though, but my perception is like that.
Click to expand...

I agree:
_Он порой бывает грустным. Как и каждый из нас.
Он время от времени бывает грустным. И его следует как-то взбодрить в эти моменты._​


----------



## j-Adore

@Maroseika Yes, 'from time to time' and 'every now and then' are essentially the same: "иногда" (at irregular intervals), but not "часто".

So "*то и дело*" must be close to "you hear about it *all the time*".

I suppose the definition on Wiki is somewhat off the mark, then.


----------



## Maroseika

It should be added that *порой *is more peculiar for the bookish speech.


----------



## j-Adore

By the way, is it odd to use both "то и дело" and "постоянно" in the same clause?

"*постоянно *слышишь *то и дело*, что ..."


----------



## Vovan

j-Adore said:


> I suppose the definition on Wiki is somewhat off the mark, then.


Yes. 
Here's what Google shows:


> *То и дело* (разговорное) постоянно, беспрестанно
> _То и дело раздаются звонки._​







j-Adore said:


> By the way, is it odd to use both "то и дело" and "постоянно" in the same clause?
> 
> "постоянно слышишь *то и дело*, что ..."


Very odd.


----------



## j-Adore

Incidentally, do you happen to know why *то и дело* gets to mean "constantly"? An literal interpretation doesn't help.


----------



## j-Adore

Maroseika said:


> It should be added that *порой *is more peculiar for the bookish speech.



Do you mean that *порой *is often seen in books, not in everyday speech?


----------



## Vovan

j-Adore said:


> Incidentally, do you happen to know why *то и дело* gets to mean "constantly"?


I guess it derived from "(только) то и делает, что" (=больше ничего не делает, только...):
_Он (только) то и делает, что плачет всю дорогу.
_​But, as I wrote above, "то и дело" is closer to the idea "всякий раз, когда..." in current usage.
_Они то и дело ставят эту песню в эфире. (~по поводу и без повода; по делу и без дела; всякий раз, когда им взбредёт в голову)_​


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> Do you mean that *порой *is often seen in books, not in everyday speech?


Yes, it is more peculiar to the written speech.


----------



## j-Adore

@Vovan 

- но с тех пор он только *то *и делает, что доставляет хлопоты.

- но с тех пор он только и делает, что доставляет хлопоты.

I usually see this expression without "*то*", but do these two mean the same? I assume this "*то*" is similar to:

- Похоже, что 

- Похоже на *то*, что


----------



## Vovan

j-Adore said:


> I usually see this expression without "*то*"


Please don't overthink the issue, as the expression is purely colloquial. But the version without the "то" is indeed the one I'd recommend using in informal contexts.
_Он только и делает, что доставляет хлопоты._

​


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I must say I'm a little surprised to see "now and then" disallowed for то и дело, as I've had both meanings ("constantly", and "from time to time") tucked away in the *то и дело* drawer in the back of my head for many years, though I've most often seen it in the "constantly" sense.  In the following examples, it doesn't seem to mean "constantly", does it?





> "Меркель *то и дело* дарит Путину пиво" (...) Иногда немецкий канцлер дарит российскому президенту несколько бутылок Радебергского. (5-tv.ru); В ясный ветреный день, вдыхая запахи пробужденной земли, бродим по проталинкам тундры и наблюдаем массу прелюбопытных явлений. Необычайно сочетание высокого неба с холодным ветром. Из-под ног *то и дело* выбегает, припадая к земле, куропатка; сорвется и тут же, как подстреленный, упадет на землю крошечный куличок. (totaldict.ru)


Any thoughts?


----------



## Maroseika

Enquiring Mind said:


> "Меркель *то и дело* дарит Путину пиво" (...) *Иногда *немецкий канцлер дарит российскому президенту несколько бутылок Радебергского".


I'd call it bad Russian, because "то и дело" and "иногда" are definitely not the same ("то и дело" means часто). Well, maybe they mean Радербергское is just one of the brands being presented? This is not clear from the source. In such case she presents him with beer often, and sometimes it is Радербергское.

In the second example (from "Total dictation") *то и дело* means "often".


----------



## Vovan

Меркель *то и дело* дарит Путину пиво. (= постоянно; = всякий раз)
Из-под ног *то и дело* выбегает, припадая к земле, куропатка. (=постоянно; =по многу раз)

Incessantly?

(Cross-posted. Edited)


----------



## veklingua

j-Adore said:


> @Maroseika Yes, 'from time to time' and 'every now and then' are essentially the same: "иногда" (at irregular intervals), but not "часто".


I'll even add a few more to the list   : '(every) once in a while', 'occasionally', 'every now and again'.  All (except maybe the last one) perfectly usable and essentially interchangeable.

Regarding *то и дело*: I think what sets it apart is the sense of regularity, not so much frequency.  In other words, the events it's used to describe may be quite frequent ("то и дело раздаются звонки") or quite rare ("... дарит пиво") or in between ("...выбегает куропатка") but what unites them all is the sense that they all happen with noticeable regularity, without fail.


----------



## VCH250

Every dictionary lists "now and again" as a possibility.

то и дело — (_часто_) every now and then; (_беспрестанно_) continually, incessantly; time andagain; _часто переводится глаг._: keep* on (+ _ger._):

то и дело — с русского на английский


----------



## veklingua

VCH250 said:


> Every dictionary lists "now and again" as a possibility.


Yes, perfectly legit of course, that's why I mentioned it. Just doesn't seem to be anywhere near as commonly used these days as the other ones - wouldn't you agree?


----------



## VCH250

veklingua said:


> Yes, perfectly legit of course, that's why I mentioned it. Just doesn't seem to be anywhere near as commonly used these days as the other ones - wouldn't you agree?




Yes, your interpretation is the closest to reality out of all the answers here. It's about regularity—and I can imagine some cases where it would mean "now and again".


----------



## Vovan

Анализируя синонимы, прихожу к выводу, что имеет смысл выделять два значения выражения "то и дело".

"То и дело" - 1. без конца, многократно 2. всякий раз, неизменно
_Я не могу без конца (=то и дело; неизменно) повторять одно и то же. 
Он неизменно (=то и дело; без конца) привозит в подарок бутылку вина.

_​Что касается "every now and then/again":
_We still meet for lunch now and then, but not as often as we used to. (Cambridge Dictionary)
Мы все еще встречаемся пообедать то и дело, но не так часто, как раньше._
​


----------



## VCH250

Vovan said:


> Анализируя синонимы, прихожу к выводу, что имеет смысл выделять два значения выражения "то и дело".
> 
> "То и дело" - 1. без конца, многократно 2. всякий раз, неизменно
> _Я не могу без конца (=то и дело; неизменно) повторять одно и то же.
> Он неизменно (=то и дело; без конца) привозит в подарок бутылку вина.
> 
> _​Что касается "every now and then/again":
> _We still meet for lunch now and then, but not as often as we used to. (Cambridge Dictionary)
> Мы все еще встречаемся пообедать то и дело, но не так часто, как раньше._
> ​



*every now and then/again* would be used with things like phones. The phone kept going off every now and again. All day it went off now and then.


----------



## j-Adore

О подобных случаях слышишь* сплошь да рядом*.

О подобных случаях слышишь * сплошь и рядом*.

How do these two compare with:

О подобных случаях слышишь *то и дело*.


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> How do these two compare with:
> О подобных случаях слышишь *то и дело*.


Just the same. 
But *сплошь и рядом* is used much more often than *сплошь да рядом*.


----------



## j-Adore

О подобных случаях слышишь *время от времени*.

How does "время от времени" compare with "нет-нет да и" in terms of nuance:

О подобных случаях *нет-нет да и *слышишь.

I wonder if "нет-нет да и" can only be used before a verb, not after it?


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> I wonder if "нет-нет да и" can only be used before a verb, not after it?


Only before.


----------



## veklingua

Maroseika said:


> j-Adore said:
> 
> 
> 
> О подобных случаях слышишь *сплошь и рядом*.
> 
> How do these two compare with:
> О подобных случаях слышишь *то и дело*.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the same.
Click to expand...

Yes, just the same in this particular example or in similar meanings related to "случаться", "повторяться", "встречать(ся)", "слышать" or "видеть". Not so much in other meanings, though: _Сплошь и рядом Меркель дарит пиво (выбегает куропатка, он мне звонит, ...) - _


----------

